# Smoked Peppers



## jim b (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone smoke different hot peppers such as jalapeño, Anaheim and poblano peppers?


----------



## quantafille (Jul 29, 2014)

I am interested in this as well. I recently moved and can't find any chipotle powder in the grocery stores here. I can't find andouille sausage either so it looks like I will have to make my own. I am especially wanting to make chipotle since I use it a lot in my cooking. I can buy jalapeño seeds but not fresh jalapeños, oddly enough, so I even have to grow the peppers before I can dry them.

If anyone has advice it would be appreciated. I am new to this and don't even have a smoker yet.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jul 29, 2014)

QuantaFille said:


> I can't find andouille sausage either so it looks like I will have to make my own.
> 
> If anyone has advice it would be appreciated. I am new to this and don't even have a smoker yet.


You don't need a smoker to make Andouille. You do need a way to grind the meat and stuff the casings. Just a cheap DIY soldering iron in a can with chips and you can cold smoke the Andouille and finish it in the oven. Heck, if you don't want to cook it then, you could freeze and just cook it to serve when it's used.


----------



## quantafille (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I will look into that.
I assume I can't smoke peppers the same way though. I need to dry them, so I need heat. Is that correct? Is there a cheap DIY smoker I can use to dry peppers? I am on a budget so I can't afford a "real smoker". How long do I keep them in, and what temperature, etc.?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jul 30, 2014)

QuantaFille said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will look into that.
> I assume I can't smoke peppers the same way though. I need to dry them, so I need heat. Is that correct? Is there a cheap DIY smoker I can use to dry peppers? I am on a budget so I can't afford a "real smoker". How long do I keep them in, and what temperature, etc.?


I've never smoked peppers so unfortunately I'm not help there. Have you tried looking on craigslist for a cheap used bullet style smoker?

Otherwise, maybe dry them in the oven and then cold smoke them and long as you'd like? You don't have the same worries as when smoking meats so.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 30, 2014)

It depends on what you are looking for.

I have done some for various recipes.

If doing red Jalapenos for a hot sauce I cold smoke for a bit and add to a fermentation jar, don't want to dry them out.

If I was to make a powder, I would cold smoke and finish in a dehydrator, you don't want to overpower the flavor from the pepper.

You can run heat to dry them when smoking and probably the best way would be to smoke (LIGHTLY) until leathery and finish in a dehydrator

You can partially smoke till leathery and thread through a piece of string and hang to dry also, I have done this with small chilis.

I am working on a pomegranate hot sauce currently and smoked red jalapenos (chipotle) is one of the ingredients but since I am fermenting I want the pepper to retain most of its juices to be released during ferment.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 30, 2014)

QuantaFille said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will look into that.
> I assume I can't smoke peppers the same way though. I need to dry them, so I need heat. Is that correct? Is there a cheap DIY smoker I can use to dry peppers? I am on a budget so I can't afford a "real smoker". How long do I keep them in, and what temperature, etc.?


Everyone is different..... I was totally amazed how well this turned out on my first try!  It was just like I remembered making as a kid. Its seems to pretty good because I can't keep any in the freezer all the neighbors, friends, and little old ladies fron the church keep mine out....LOL

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156295/andouille-foamheart/20

As to chipoltes, McCormick really sells some powdered that I like. Its just too much hassle anymore for me to smoke jalapenos especially since I plowed my garden under.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/10535051?...33582510&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=19880599990&veh=sem

They come in larger quanties also.

I can apprceiate the want though to do it yourself. I saw a fella in South texas that had too many tomatoes and peppers one year that started a company selling smoked dried tomatoes and jalapenos (Chiplote).


----------



## quantafille (Jul 30, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> As to chipoltes, McCormick really sells some powdered that I like. Its just too much hassle anymore for me to smoke jalapenos especially since I plowed my garden under.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/10535051?...33582510&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=19880599990&veh=sem
> 
> ...



Wal-Mart does not ship to where I live. I can't find McCormick spices anywhere. That is what I have been using and I have a bottle that I brought with me but it won't last forever. I can probably find it on Amazon, but just like Fritos and a hundred other things I like to eat they will charge an arm and a leg for it. I have to make my own from scratch if I want it at all. I am willing to go through the hassle of growing and smoking my own jalapeños.

I am going home for Christmas and will likely stock up if I can fit it in my luggage with the Fritos, grits etc.. After that I need to make my own since it will be a while before I can go back to Texas for it.


----------



## padronman (Aug 6, 2014)

Try these fine folks

http://www.penzeys.com/

I have been getting spices from them for a long while now.  Very low cost compared to what you pay at the store plus you can buy a little or a lot. 

Scott


----------



## quantafille (Aug 7, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Try these fine folks
> 
> http://www.penzeys.com/
> 
> ...



Interesting. Looks like they will ship to me here but I would have to call them to set up shipping. By the time I paid for the phone call, shipping itself, and customs fees, it would be very expensive. I may order from them when I get back to the US but then I am back to stuffing my luggage full. Would probably still be cheaper than what I pay at the grocery store, especially if I am buying in bulk. I will have to think about this. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## dandl93 (Aug 7, 2014)

QuantaFille said:


> Interesting. Looks like they will ship to me here but I would have to call them to set up shipping. By the time I paid for the phone call, shipping itself, and customs fees, it would be very expensive. I may order from them when I get back to the US but then I am back to stuffing my luggage full. Would probably still be cheaper than what I pay at the grocery store, especially if I am buying in bulk. I will have to think about this. Thanks for the suggestion!


I am in the same boat as you. What country are you living in ? You mite want to add that to your profile there is many International posters on here we mite be able to help you with some questions.

I have 25 jalapeno plants in the ground rite now just waiting for them to grow.

Dan


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 7, 2014)

Short answer: Yes.













Dscf0172.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Aug 7, 2014






As others have said, it depends on what final product you want. I smoke to make powder.

You can play with two different things at once. You can choose the peppers, and you can choose the smoke flavor as you would do with meats.


----------



## dougmays (Aug 7, 2014)

I would definitely recommend smoking your own jalepenos i do it as often as i get a bunch. Usually i stick them in while i'm smoking something to eat...if you keep the temp under 250 you'll allow them to dry out with out burning


----------

